# choke tube for rabbits



## motorcityhtps

Fred Bear said:


> guy at the store wants to sell me a Primos dead zone waterfowl choke.


I guess that would work, but that's awfully specific choice for something as simple as rabbit hunting. Sounds like he had some "new old stock" that his boss had been complaining to him to get rid of :lol::lol:


----------



## Petronius

Fred Bear said:


> I do have a smooth bore 20" slug barrel. Hadn't thought of using that! The primos dead zone should hold a better pattern. I'll try both over the season.
> I would never shoot without a choke tube in. I would be afraid of damaging the threads.


Actually, in the SLP during firearm season, I use the 870 12g with the slug barrel and also carry a few #6 shot shells for squirrel and rabbit with a small game license. Most times I come back to camp with a couple squirrels.


----------



## SgtSabre

I don't like a tight pattern for rabbits. It only takes a pellet or two to kill a little rabbit. The more I hit them with, the more pellets there are that are going to be lodged in the meat. I use #6 for this reason; most of them go clean through. If I could find a #4 load locally, I would use that.


----------

